# Need info on Cobb Grill



## gary b

hello,

I need any info about a small outdoor tabletop grill called the "Cobb grill", I'm thinking of buying. I am wanting to grill or maybe smoke small amounts of food for 2-3 people. I was considering the Cobb grill b/c the manufacturer advertises the grill will cook using very small amounts of charcoal. However, I have heard though, that this grill is hard to clean. This is a picture of the Cobb grill. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.   Gary


----------



## Andy M.

Gary, I have no experience with this grill but it looks like it would be hard to clean.

Hopefully, someone whos knows more will come along soon.

Have you looked at the Weber tabletop grills?


----------



## gary b

*thanks andy,*

I was also looking at the Weber Smokey Joe kettle grill like you suggested, but I don't know if it would use the small amount of charcoal the Cobb grill supposedly does. I would be taking this grill camping on occasion and the less charcoal I have to pack the better. The Cobb looks like it may be better insulated, and therefore use less charcoal than the Smokey Joe Weber kettle, when doing covered cooking/smoking of a chicken or small pork butt, though I'm not sure. Maybe someone also has some info about using the Weber Smokey Joe for covered grilling and how much charcoal it uses.


----------



## cobbmaster

*You can't compare the Cobb to a Smokey Joe*

They are 2 different animals.
If you're looking for a cheap firebox that can grill steaks and burgers then get the Weber. The Cobb is a gourmet portable grill made completly from Stainless Steel and is not a cheap charcoal grill that will rust after 2 months.

The Cobb can not only Grill but it can also roast, smoke, fry, bake... you name it and the flavour is unbelievable. Chicken's come off this grill after about 90 minutes, peferctly done and the juiciest bird you've ever had.

It has to be the best portable charcoal cooker around and I cook on it 2 -3 times a week. Last night I did a rack of lamb, with potatoes and carrots in the moat. We fed all 4 of us easily. It's amazing how much food this little grill can do.

Yes, it is a little difficult to clean but has anyone ever owned a charcoal grill that isn't. It's nothing unreasonable and is dishwasher friendly, so just wipe it down and throw it in there. I was told by a helpfull guy on the Cobb Website to slice up a lemon and put it in the moat with some water. That makes clean up really easy. Of course you can't do that when you are grilling vegitables in the moat. 

I just upgraded to the Premier. It is a Stainless Steel mesh, instead of the plastic and a few other upgrades too. It is way nicer than the classic and just looks so darn cool! There are a bunch of cool accessories too.

If you're looking for the Premier or the accessories, try www.cobbq.com, www.cobbamerica.com or www.garrettwade.com. Some have free shipping for the holidays, others have some good bundles.

Cobb America also has some great forums with recipes etc.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Candocook

That is one of the most interesting cooking things I've seen in a long time.If I had a camper or did a lot of camping (out of car-doors type!!) any more  I would be sorely tempted!  And for the quality of components the price seems pretty reasonable.  How large is it?  It shows a chicken, I guess--not a turkey.


----------



## cobbmaster

It does about a 8lb Chicken. Not quite a turkey but I would love to see a bigger one of these.

I did 3 racks of ribs on mine a while back. You jsut pile them up on top of each other to full the whole dome area. It cooks like a convection oven so they were all perfect. With ribs, the longer you do them the better they are, so after about 5 hours, they come out great. I only had to add a little more coal in the middle.

The amazing thing is that it cooks with only 8 briquettes for 3 hours. It's increadable. Any serious gourmet BBQ chef needs to try this thing.


----------



## Candocook

cobbmaster said:
			
		

> It does about a 8lb Chicken. Not quite a turkey but I would love to see a bigger one of these.
> 
> I did 3 racks of ribs on mine a while back. You jsut pile them up on top of each other to full the whole dome area. It cooks like a convection oven so they were all perfect. With ribs, the longer you do them the better they are, so after about 5 hours, they come out great. I only had to add a little more coal in the middle.
> 
> The amazing thing is that it cooks with only 8 briquettes for 3 hours. It's increadable. Any serious gourmet BBQ chef needs to try this thing.


 
Are you a rep for this company?


----------



## college_cook

Candocook said:
			
		

> Are you a rep for this company?




That pretty much echoes what I was  thinking.

Here's my concern:  A briquettes of charcoal only emit so much heat, and even if you manage to hold on to 100% of that heat, I seriously doubt that its enough to cook a whole chicken through.

We've had several threads regarding what I'm about to say before:  using off-brand items vs. using name brand items, both in food and in gear.  Most of the time I'm all for trying a new gadget or purchasing off-brand items, but for something like a grill, I want to know its reputation and I want to know that it works, and that's why I've always gone with Weber grills.  Both of my grills are Weber, and my family's grills have always been Weber.  They do what they're supposed to do, and that's all I need.  I do know that my first grill was a little portable charcoal Weber, that folded up and had wheels so you could roll it behind you.  I think it cost me like $30.  My dad actually purchased a mini gas grill so that he could grill small amounts of things in the winter (he firmly believes that charcoal is the ONLY way to grill) without having to fire up his huge grill.


If you want novelty, then go with the cobb.  It sure looks cool and might even be worth all that money if it works.

If you want tried and tested, I say go for Weber, or some other grill manufacturer that you know and trust.


----------



## cobbmaster

No, I'm not with the company but I have to admit that I did work an RV show for them once. Sold about 30 units in 3 days. I just really like the grill and use it all the time.

On your doubts about the heat. You are completly wrong. Charcoal, emits a lot of heat but most of it is wasted on an open grill. The Cobb is designed to take the heat and circulate it like a convection oven. They claim it cooks up to 500 degrees but I've only ever got it to a little over 400, which is way more than you'll ever need. It does a chicken 100% perfect... better than any other method I've ever tried and still enough heat to cook some sausages after.  At the show we were doing 2 chickens a day and giving out samples.

On off brand items. I tend to agree that most 'made for TV' gadgets are gimmics but this is not. It is simply a small South African company trying to get a footing in the US. They have come out with 3 advances on the grill since I first used one and I definitly wouldn't say it's a novelty. Athough they are not a Weber, I think you will hear big things from this company in the near future.

I personally havn't seen anything new or innovative from Weber in years. They change the colors and sizes every so often but it's still just a tub with a bunch of coal thrown in and a grill on top.


----------



## Candocook

My question was just that--a question, because of his screen name mainly.  But there are lots of innovative things that come up after name brands are established.  it just takes some knowledge to see if the "tool" fits the need you have.  This has quite a different use from a Weber, in my opinion, so it is apples and oranges.
One thing that comes to mind is the pellet fuel smokers that are available now. I personally think using them in BBQ competitions shouldn't be allowed--too new, not old fashioned fire tending all night.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gary B....

Where did you hear abut this grill....where is it advertised?
Sounds interesting.......


----------



## Tom Jorgenson

*Confirming COBBMASTER's Opinions*

I wanted to bring this thread a bit up to date, since it is several years old.  Everything Cobbmaster has claimed is certainly true for the COBB grill.   I've had mine for 4 months now, and still use it at least once a week.  It is perfect for apartments and RV's as it stashes away nicely.

The results are incredible, I've done full chickens (90 minutes), Tri-Tips, and racks of ribs (cut them in 3rds and stack them) and like to use smoke with all the food. Using the clever moat is like doing a 'beer-can chicken', the bird is incredibly moist and will be the best many of your guests will have ever had.  Promise!

The unit is a tad expensive, I guess, but checking the prices on the other leading portable grills...there are plenty that do less and cost more.

Cleaning is pretty easy.  All the non-stick surfaces are easy, of course, and if you mop up the liquid in the moat with a paper towel before it cools down, the inner sleeve scrubs out easy with a copper scouring pad (copper ones won't scratch steel, but remember that the steel scouring pads *will* scratch steel)

All the pieces and parts are of a good high quality and the design is incredibly efficient.  I use about 10-12 briquets and that's enough for everything I'm cooking.  They last for hours.  

The carrying case, the nylon bag, is sturdy and well designed and will comfortably carry ALL the components and ALL the accessories plus briquets, matches, smoking wood and smoke pot all inside.  Basically, everything but the food.

I recommend this little baby to everyone.  It is neither a gimmick, nor a novelty...it is an advanced scientifically designed tool that uses little fuel to do a great job.

My only minor gripe is the cost of the wire roasting rack accessory.  At the manufacturing price of this piece, it should be included with the grill. Using this allows you to NOT have to turn the meat during the cooking. It is very convenient and I use it every time I cook. It is overpriced, some try to hawk it at $30 but any round wire rack will do...find one at a thrift shop for $2 and save the loot.

The other accessories are also a tad pricey, but the Wok, the Frying Pan, the griddle, etc., are a good high quality and extend the versatility of this little unit.

I think this is one of those brilliant new products that are worth every penny.

Note that currently there are two models of the COBB.  The original is being phased out and is discounted to around $50.  It has a black plastic base and is otherwise pretty much the same, and cooks the same.  Google it for sources.  This model is good if you want to try it and save some loot too.

The Premiere model has a stainless steel mesh base and is more expensive.  If you are pretty convinced, from all the praises on the internet about the COBB...get this model  Both can be moved during cooking as the sides are cool.  This Grill is almost Kid-friendly because of the cool sides.  If I need to restack a large pile of ribs, I carry the unit into the kitchen, restack everything neatly, then carry it back outside again.  Very handy.

My recommend to readers is my recommend to my friends: Need a portable grill?  Get the COBB, you'll love it.


----------



## kitchenelf

Thanks for the input and update Tom.  Sounds interesting!


----------



## cobbmaster

*New Cobb Grills...*

Hi Tom,

Thanks for the info. I did want to update and correct you a couple of things.

The original model is the Cobb Classic and has a black plastic base. It was discontinues about 18 months ago but is still available cheap.

The Premier is fully Stainless Steel (304 grade marine quality) and replaced the Classic. Looks way better and lasts forever. Great for boating

Just releases is the new Cobb Pro. (Have a look at the CobbQ website under Cobbs) 
This new model has a powder coated base but everything else is Stainless Steel. This brings the cost down to $99 for those who do not need to use it on a boat or are not worried about rust.

The Cobb has really built up a following and has got a name for itself in stores like REI, Cabelas, West Marine and others...

The accessories are a little expensive but CobbQ.com has the Roasting Rack for $19. Some places are cheaper.One of the reasons they are more is because they are all 304 grade stainless steel. Top quality stuff.

Hope this helps

Cobbmaster



Tom Jorgenson said:


> I wanted to bring this thread a bit up to date, since it is several years old.  Everything Cobbmaster has claimed is certainly true for the COBB grill.   I've had mine for 4 months now, and still use it at least once a week.  It is perfect for apartments and RV's as it stashes away nicely.
> 
> The results are incredible, I've done full chickens (90 minutes), Tri-Tips, and racks of ribs (cut them in 3rds and stack them) and like to use smoke with all the food. Using the clever moat is like doing a 'beer-can chicken', the bird is incredibly moist and will be the best many of your guests will have ever had.  Promise!
> 
> The unit is a tad expensive, I guess, but checking the prices on the other leading portable grills...there are plenty that do less and cost more.
> 
> Cleaning is pretty easy.  All the non-stick surfaces are easy, of course, and if you mop up the liquid in the moat with a paper towel before it cools down, the inner sleeve scrubs out easy with a copper scouring pad (copper ones won't scratch steel, but remember that the steel scouring pads *will* scratch steel)
> 
> All the pieces and parts are of a good high quality and the design is incredibly efficient.  I use about 10-12 briquets and that's enough for everything I'm cooking.  They last for hours.
> 
> The carrying case, the nylon bag, is sturdy and well designed and will comfortably carry ALL the components and ALL the accessories plus briquets, matches, smoking wood and smoke pot all inside.  Basically, everything but the food.
> 
> I recommend this little baby to everyone.  It is neither a gimmick, nor a novelty...it is an advanced scientifically designed tool that uses little fuel to do a great job.
> 
> My only minor gripe is the cost of the wire roasting rack accessory.  At the manufacturing price of this piece, it should be included with the grill. Using this allows you to NOT have to turn the meat during the cooking. It is very convenient and I use it every time I cook. It is overpriced, some try to hawk it at $30 but any round wire rack will do...find one at a thrift shop for $2 and save the loot.
> 
> The other accessories are also a tad pricey, but the Wok, the Frying Pan, the griddle, etc., are a good high quality and extend the versatility of this little unit.
> 
> I think this is one of those brilliant new products that are worth every penny.
> 
> Note that currently there are two models of the COBB.  The original is being phased out and is discounted to around $50.  It has a black plastic base and is otherwise pretty much the same, and cooks the same.  Google it for sources.  This model is good if you want to try it and save some loot too.
> 
> The Premiere model has a stainless steel mesh base and is more expensive.  If you are pretty convinced, from all the praises on the internet about the COBB...get this model  Both can be moved during cooking as the sides are cool.  This Grill is almost Kid-friendly because of the cool sides.  If I need to restack a large pile of ribs, I carry the unit into the kitchen, restack everything neatly, then carry it back outside again.  Very handy.
> 
> My recommend to readers is my recommend to my friends: Need a portable grill?  Get the COBB, you'll love it.


----------



## Grillster

*Cobb Grill*

I've had mine now for a few months and I can echo everything you guys are saying about the Cobb Grill. In addition to the Cobb Grill, I own a propane grill, a charocoal grill and a charcoal water smoker. My neighbors must of thought I was nuts when they looked over the fence and saw me firing up yet another grill. However since I bought this thing I haven't even turned the others on. I made a chicken in the Cobb that came out perfect in 90 minutes with about a tenth of the charcoal I would have used in the other grills. With far less clean up as well. I don't know why people on this forum are saying clean up is a problem because I just don't see it. I can have mine spic and span in about 15 minutes by hand. I haven't even tried the dishwasher method yet but I'm sure I will sooner or later. 

I followed this thing on the net for a while and none of the sites had adequate information, recipes, return policy, etc. I bought mine from the Art Fleederman site because he had all that and more. They threw in the roasting rack, and a bottle of Bacon Salt. Needless to say, I won't be returning mine, but I could have if I didn't like it. It was important to me, as I keep buying things that claim this and that but don't deliver. This grill does everything it says it will. 

Is is a little pricey, yes, but it's made of quality materials, won't rust, and because it does what I want it to do, I am happy with the value it will provide over time. I was in my buddies garage the other day and he had *three *Smokey Joes thrown on the shelf in various states of decompostion. I don't even know what those cost but if you have to keep buying them, which one cost less for the long haul. I bet the Cobb.

Get a Cobb, you won't be sorry.

P.S. And the Bacon Salt is fabulous too!


----------



## TyPiece

Is the moat area suitable for making sauces? If you are cooking whole rack of lamb and chickens i imagine you have some amount of drippings coming off. Why not make some fresh gravy? Or maybe it would be possible to throw some wine and herbs in the bottom to steam. The acidity would make it easier to clean as well.


----------



## Grillster

I haven't done it, but it is certainly doable per Cobb's instruction manual. I know when I roasted a chicken I had plenty of juices to make gravy with. It's no different then my water smoker with the bowl of water underneath the food. It moisturizes eveything and flavors it. Next I am going to put beer in the moat for chicken and see how that comes out. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pacanis

So, as someone who cooks on a propane grill and puts smoke chips on the burners to smoke something..... and am in love with my propane grill, would anyone reccommend this cobb grill for a multi purpose charcoal grill that can smoke pretty well?


----------



## pacanis

I just visited the cobb america website and don't see how it doubles as an actual smoker. At least with my propane, the meat is not over the heat (like a true smoker). There aren't any examples of smoking, but it looks like the meat would have to be directly over the charcoal.... so basically you are just adding smoke flavor like I am presently, but over direct heat, which isn't "smoking"


----------



## Grillster

When you smoke on most charcoal grills, you use indirect heat and you let the smoke flavor the food. You can do the same thing with the Cobb when roasting meats because it acts like a convection oven. Cobb's instruction manual has you place the soaked chips in a foil packet with holes at the top. Put the packet on top of the coals, place the cooking surface and roasting rack on top, then the food and cover. Just like you would do with a propane grill. Except with a lot less charcoal and a lot more efficient use of the heat.


----------



## pacanis

I'm not sure I follow you, Grillster.

With a propane grill with multiple burners you are cooking with indirect heat if you have the meat over unlit burners. Add a smoke pouch to the burner, and you are smoking the same way.

In the cobb you might have a convection effect, but the direct heat is still right below what you are smoking. Isn't that more or less grilling?


----------



## Grillster

Technically yes, but with the roasting rack in place the meat is suspended above the cooking surface. The reality of it is, If I have 20 people coming and I am making several racks of ribs, or a brisket etc, I will fire up my Brinkman, and a bag of charcoal. If it's me and the old lady - it's the Cobb and 8 briquettes. 

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not charcoal stingy. I have a corner of my garage devoted to lump, briquettes, fire starters and smoking woods. But since I got this thing a month ago, I'm happy as a pig in you know what. I just ordered another one today and had it sent to my brother.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Caslon

WestMarine online has them on discontinued.  The stainless steel model for $68.99.
I forget..is this the site where ya can't name prices?

I ordered one today..but got no email confrimation yet.  They may be sold out with me
outta luck.

I plan on using plenty of smoke chips for whatever I grill.    I take it it's not a bad idea to
put a large nail or small bolt where the lid fits down to give some air intake?


----------



## pacanis

I decided I'm going to get a small flat panel for the kitchen instead.
It will get more use


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> I decided I'm going to get a small flat panel for the kitchen instead.
> It will get more use



We got a bigger tv for the living room to replace the 40" flat panel.  My wife said she wanted to mount the year old tv in the kitchen and I said what the!!
I thought the idea of placing a large panel tv in the kitchen was overbearing and out of the norm.  But now since we've had it there for the last couple of months I'm kind of liking it.


----------



## pacanis

I've been looking at the 19-22 in range. Something to hang on the wall for when I'm prepping or checking on dinner. 
My name is pacanis and I'm a TV junkie


----------



## Grillster

Well those TV's sound great but I'm still stuck on my new Cobb. It may be awhile before I buy a new set. 

The local supermarket has whole chickens on sale for 69 cents a pound. I'm off on Thursdays. So Wednesday night on the way home I am going to grab one and inject it with Cajun butter marinade and then cook it on the Cobb the next day. Either that or I have some home made Cornell sauce in the fridge. I going to try the green beans recipe from the Fleederman site in the moat.

I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## pacanis

Pics would be nice, too 

I haven't ruled a Cobb grill out.  The TV got ordered an hour ago, so maybe I'll buy one of those grills for myself in the fall.


----------



## Grillster

I'll make sure to snaps some photos and post them here.


----------



## Caslon

I just got home from buying one of the last 3 remaining Cobb Premier Grills  
from the Oceanside store West Marine here in San Diego.  $68.99! Carrying bag included. None left in SD county.  I can't wait to try it.
West Marine online is unfortunetely sold out of them now.  I'm ordering the roasting rack online.

About TV in the kitchen?  I have one of those little GE Spacemaker TV's that
mount under the counter. Running the cable to it whereever I live is always
a challenge tho.


----------



## Grillster

*Here's my Cobb set up.*











I injected the chicken with Cajun garlic and herb marinade. Potatoes in the moat. 90 minutes later - we feasted!


----------



## Caslon

One thing about the Cobb grill, if you add smoke wood chips, you need to
keep them to a minimum. This grill is so effecient, if you use too many wood
chips, your meat will taste like you poured liquid smoke over the meat.

Also, I used smoke chips and peeled my potatoes and put them in the moat.
I added a little water to the moat and the potatoes were covered in foil.
They came out grey.  

Again, I suggest ppl go easy using smoke wood chips with the Cobb Grill.
And don't soak them in water.  Let them smoke and be done with flavoring.
Otherwise...if wet...they will slowly infuse too much smoke flavor into meats.

A tiny amount of wood smoke chips goes a long way with this grill.


----------



## Grillster

Thanks for the info. I learned my lesson early on as well. You only need a little wood or you will turn out a ham regardless of what you are cooking. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Grillster

And a P.S. from me....use baby potatoes with the skin on and they will come out perfecto - no grey - Grillster


----------



## llpcode

*Coob grill*

I purchased one at a high quality BBQ outlet in Hon Kong.

I own quite a number of BBQ grills, including the Weber Smokey Joe.

What made me interested in this particluar product is how close it is to the table grills used by the Koreans to grill Kalbi and Bulgogi at the resterant table.  

So, I purchased it and took it to my coworker's Saturday BBQ meeting.  Everyone looked at it  and commented how compact it is and how the construction is really great.

Then we lit up the big grill we normally use, a Smokey Joe for the franks, and finally the Cobb.

We did not use the 8 coals, but instead opt for the 'Cobble Stone'.

I cooked 4 rib eyes in 12 minutes that were equal to the best out of any restarant.

I was quite suprised to see how quick and well it performed. Especially, since I have been grilling (BBQ) for around forty years.

Everyone of my coworkers were equally suprised; however, not as much as I was when on Monday - I found out that five of my co-workers when and purchased a Cobb for thier own use.

Until you try one, you can not know how great these actually are and how easy they are to use.

PS:  The bottom is cool to the touch, so no worried about burning tables, grass, truck tailgates...

AND I do not work for them either!


----------



## roadfix

llpcode said:


> What made me interested in this particluar product is how close it is to the table grills used by the Koreans to grill Kalbi and Bulgogi at the resterant table.




This last post made me resurrect this thread as I was thinking the exact same thing and how I can modify my 6 yr old Cobb Premier as this cooker was not really designed for high heat grilling with a charcoal basket that holds only 8 briquettes.   And I've only used it just a few times since owning it.  It's great for roasting but so so in the grilling mode.
Funny thing is, I was looking at my Cobb the other day thinking I can make a larger coal basket from expanded metal and turn this thing into a hibachi.

So, this afternoon I was watching some YouTube videos on the Cobb and, lo and behold, I came across this new Cobb accessory that turns this cooker into a table top hibachi!   This "BBQ Kit" consists of a larger coal basket and a nice stainless steel grate for grilling.   I think I'm going to order this kit.


----------



## Caslon

Can you link me to that video?  I Googled Cobb BBQ kit and all it showed was a stainless steel louvered vent type grill  thingy with no mention of the bigger basket for coals. I notice the Cobb Supreme is bigger and oval shaped too. Maybe the bigger charcoal basket is just for that model?

I used to like using those self lighting circular charcoal briquettes. The only bummer was, a lot of sites shipped outdated stock or they were faulty and just fizzled out.  Charcoal worked just as well.

Consistency was one problem I had using the Cobb grill.  There's a bit of a learning curve.
Clean up was a bit messy too, with all that yucky moat water to pour out and clean.  
When it worked, it worked well. Set it and forget it! Great for game hens and small chickens.
I didn't like having to add charcoal for slow cooked ribs tho. That got a bit fumbly.


----------



## roadfix

This is the video:
https://youtu.be/73UrfQALLXg


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> This is the video:
> https://youtu.be/73UrfQALLXg



Thanks for the link. You're right. The charcoal basket has been re-designed to be bigger and is much easier to set onto the base. Huge improvement. The hibachi style grill accessory is an improvement too.  Steak lovers don't have to set T-Bones on a cone shaped metal plate with holes punched in it.  That was Cobb's failing  (for steaks at least).  I may buy another Cobb in the future.


----------



## roadfix

At least with the new grill accessory I'll be able to safely set the Cobb in the middle of a patio table with people sitting around it, grilling their thin cuts of meat and vegis, Asian style.    I've been using a Zozirushi electric teppan griddle but prefer to use live coals for these types of dining.     The Cobb casing stays cool to the touch and will be safe even for kids at the table.     
It's a cool dining experience, continually grilling while you eat and drink.....you know what I mean....


----------



## ewc

*Cobb Grill Premier for sale $75 plus shipping*

Hi,
not sure where to post a for sale item, so I am trying here as this is the likely place for Cobb grill enthusiasts. 

I am just not using it often enough, so I'd like to pass it on to someone who will get more enjoyment from it. It has grill plate, etc, you can see all the items in the pictures.


----------



## Bitser

I was introduced to the Cobb Cooker when some friends roasted a chicken at anchor on their 36 ft. sloop.  Came out perfect.

I have two Weber kettle grills and a Weber charcoal smoker, for comparison.   I use the Cobb for chicken (usually spatchcocked) and Cornish hens, meat loaf, pork shoulder or loin, and other solid chunks of meat.  I can get about 12 briquets in the basket, and have had to start a second smaller load of briquets in a chimney to finish off a large chicken.  I've used it in winter.







Being able to poke a thermometer probe through a vent is handy, so you don't need to pop the top and lose all the heat.  Here's a spatchcocked chicken with BBQ rub.






The nonstick grill plate puts a nice crust on the underside.  I've also cooked 10-inch pizzas with 6-7 briquets.  

I've certainly gotten my money's worth.


----------

